# CAO Britalia Dinner in Northern Virginia by OVTC



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Just a heads up for people, although there are some people on this forum that REALLY don't like CAO cigars.

Tim Ozgener of CAO will be hosting:March 12th at the E-Citi Cafe in Tysons Corner.

This will be the official release party for the CAO/OVTC Bratalia that Tim has created for us. It was a big hit at our 35th anniversary party and we are proud to have it back in our stores. Be the first to sample a never before released size.

In addition to getting one of the special CAO/OVTC Bratalias, you will get three additional CAO cigars. There will also be door prizes and special pricing on CAO cigars.


Monday, March 12th 2008
6-7pm cocktails
7pm - ? dinner

 E-Citi Cafe
 8300 Block Tyco Road
 Tysons Corner, VA
 (703)760-9000
MAP

Tickets are $75 each and may be purchased online, by phone (800-999-6882), or at any of our seven retail locations.

OVTC


----------



## jonzun (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats on the dinner and the new cigar for the shop. I have had a chance to visit with Tim several times and he is a really genuine person. Everyone should have a really nice time and enjoy some male bonding at its best... Enjoy, wish you were closer to TX.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

jonzun said:


> Congrats on the dinner and the new cigar for the shop. I have had a chance to visit with Tim several times and he is a really genuine person. Everyone should have a really nice time and enjoy some male bonding at its best... Enjoy, wish you were closer to TX.


I don'twork for the shop, I'm just a customer that lives right near the B&M.
I simply posted this on clubstogie to let others know from the area that are not on the e-mail list.
I'm all slated for next Thursday's San Cristobal event further west of DC. It'll be my first time meeting fellow gorillas....and also might see some of them on March 9th @ the Stogieguys.com herf on my B-day March 9.

It might be a stretch to attend this one, but I would REALLY like to try and get there.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

skibumdc said:


> I don'twork for the shop, I'm just a customer that lives right near the B&M.
> I simply posted this on clubstogie to let others know from the area that are not on the e-mail list.
> I'm all slated for next Thursday's San Cristobal event further west of DC. It'll be my first time meeting fellow gorillas....and also might see some of them on March 9th @ the Stogieguys.com herf on my B-day March 9.
> 
> It might be a stretch to attend this one, but I would REALLY like to try and get there.


Let me see.....I'll be there Thursday. I'll be ther march 9th, and I'll prolly go to this deal (even tho I'm not a big CAO fan). Looks like we will be spending some quality time together thios week.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Correction, this is a Wednesday night. 
For some reason I can't edit my original post anymore. Edited it once for a typo, and now....


----------



## EMSinTraining (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't think I can attend being under 21. But if they are selling more of the Britalias, could someone pick me up a few?

This was actually the 1st cigar I'd ever smoked. So for nostalgia, I'd love to buy some more.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

EMSinTraining said:


> I don't think I can attend being under 21. But if they are selling more of the Britalias, could someone pick me up a few?
> 
> This was actually the 1st cigar I'd ever smoked. So for nostalgia, I'd love to buy some more.


If I wind up going, sure we can work that out.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I can't wait for this line to come out!!!! I had 2 sets of the original release Limited Edition boxes from 2005 and smoked a few of them. I hope the blend is the same!!!


Ron


----------

